# Sanchezi



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

NOt top quality yet.. but its coming.



















The best for last


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

very nice fish, do you have any full tank shots?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice fish hows his temperament?


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

how big is he?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

sharp looking fish


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice sanchezi man


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

TC3modena said:


> very nice fish, do you have any full tank shots?
> [snapback]1081108[/snapback]​


Heres one:












bmpower007 said:


> Nice fish hows his temperament?
> [snapback]1081116[/snapback]​


Hes is getting better all the time. Once i put more plants in and gave him more cover he started to swim around more. He chases my finger about 50% of the time. He HATES my dog and trys to kill him all the time.



dweizoro said:


> how big is he?
> [snapback]1081254[/snapback]​


It says 4" in my sig but i'd say hes closer to 4.5". He looks like hes grown in the littel time that i've had him.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Very good looking and he sounds awesome!







Nice tank too by the way.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

He HATES my dog and trys to kill him all the time.






















Nice fish and dog.


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

Sweeeeeeet


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

he looks evil!!!

ian


----------

